# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Danio sp. TW02 is now D. tinwini

## hwchoy

Danio tinwini, a new species of spotted danio from northern Myanmar (Teleostei: Cyprinidae). Ichthyological Exploration of Freshwaters, 20: 223-228.


congrats Tin Win  :Jump for joy:

----------


## stormhawk

Congratulations to Tin Win for the new danio named in his honour.  :Jump for joy: 

By the way Datuk Choy, why is the hexazona watermark so dark on some of your pictures on www.danios.info? It's like it's not there.  :Laughing:

----------

